

Horror story about git – Forever Alone - yiransheng
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Forever-Alone.aspx

======
sixbrx
Dude who likes to work alone keeps a zip archive of all old versions of all
changed files in git, and git becomes slow.

~~~
yebyen
I thought that 'derpecated.zip' was an accidental misspelling until I saw
'derpecated' repeated again on the next line.

It looks like you can easily fix this with git filter-branch

